# Tamiya 1/35 M1A2 Abrams kit - Info desired



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I got a Tamiya M1A2 Abrams kit for Christmas. It is the "Operation Iraqi Freedom" version. It seems to have a lot of wonderful detailed parts nad even comes with a bag with a sheet of thin styrene and a bit of plastic screen for detail work and such. I am normally a sci-fi kit enthusiast but this kit intrigues me.

Does anybody know anything about this kit, or have any advice about construction or painting for it?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I am still looking for some advise from you guys about this kit. it is a totally cool kit, and I plan on building it pretty much OOB. I might add some photo-etch to tackle some of the details, but overall I really like the look of this kit as is.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know the kit in particular, but Tamiya is one of the best when it comes to armor model kits. You can find plenty of reference materials on the 'net. Remember that more weathering is better, you just can't go too far when it comes to armor and tanks.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, here's some info, a kit review....

http://www.perthmilitarymodelling.com/reviews/vehicles/tamiya/tam35269.htm

I tried the Tamiya website but most of the home page failed to load. I'm not sure if they will be able to help you... I sent them an email once regarding missing pieces from one of their kits and they never responded. But if you try that route, best of luck to you.

I'm not really much of an armour modeler, but I do have an Italeri M1A1 in my stash- I like the look of the Abrams myself and I got a heck of a deal on that kit! Something different to try when I get too bogged down in my usual area of interest.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

If you wan't some advice on tank and military vehicle modelling then you should find everything you need here...
www.armorama.com


----------

